# Ubers head of HR leaves huge potential payday to join Twitter.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://pando.com/2016/07/14/ubers-...ter/17ab076f6bf1000bab48e9db3a1859db8fbe04c8/


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Found this article here,

https://medium.com/@nderground_net/...al-apocalypse-part-ii-d37edc405257#.gv8610tkg

^^^^ Speculation, but who knows......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Well,at least HE will have a job a year from now.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

observer said:


> https://pando.com/2016/07/14/ubers-...ter/17ab076f6bf1000bab48e9db3a1859db8fbe04c8/


Very interesting:

_Sources close to the situation confirm that Renee Atwood was not pushed. She was recruited away by Twitter. The sound you just heard was Uber CEO Travis Kalanick punching the wall in his famous "war room."

Where to start with the news other than that it's a colossally bad sign for Uber?

We've reported before that despite the obvious monetary opportunity of joining Uber, a lot of people at the senior and middle executives levels have been declining because the environment is so toxic.

_


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

observer said:


> Found this article here,
> 
> https://medium.com/@nderground_net/...al-apocalypse-part-ii-d37edc405257#.gv8610tkg
> 
> ^^^^ Speculation, but who knows......


Solid speculation though. And this Medium author is right - Sarah Lacy at Pando does a great job of covering Uber.

_One of the most unpleasant things that you can do as a Human Resources executive is preside over massive layoffs. Especially when it looks like the company is headed for a downward spiral. With this prospect on the horizon, even Twitter may seem like an attractive port in the coming storm._


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Uber's head of diversity just jumped ship, too.

Looks like the insiders realize there's no pot of gold at the end of the Uber rainbow. No IPO payday in store anytime soon, if ever.

http://www.itpro.co.uk/strategy/26738/ebay-hires-ubers-head-of-diversity-as-part-of-inclusion-push


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Uber's head of diversity just jumped ship, too.
> 
> Looks like the insiders realize there's no pot of gold at the end of the Uber rainbow. No IPO payday in store anytime soon, if ever.


What's interesting is he was also, like the HR woman, with Google before Uber.

I wonder if that had anything to do with their separate departures. E.g., they both came from and then went to another vertiginous-growth Silicon Valley company, and as a result know how it can be done right/better vs. wrong/incompetently.

Nothing has spoken to me more, in recent months, as a damning symptom of Uber mismanagement than this article. Be sure to read if you did not already:

https://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan/contracts-and-chaos-inside-ubers-customer-service-struggles


----------

